

Google Adwords personalized 10 year anniversary video - johnyzee
http://www.youtube.com/adwords10?x=2c1156482bd041d9a53018918a2d0682

======
johnyzee
The name of my ad (the one they picked for the video) is j2eekonsulent.dk. See
if you can spot it :)

